

Ask HN: What do you do for bookmarking? - steiger

Hello, fellas.<p>What do you guys prefer as a bookmarking tool? Do you use your browser bookmarking? I've been searching for better ways to remember and organize some sites, and I'm unsatisfied with local bookmarking.<p>I've been trying del.icio.us lately,<p>I wish to know from you if I you know something else I can try to make my experience better. What do YOU use?
======
gwern
I use the Evernote plugin for saving random snippets of interesting text I
might want one day; and for pages I'll want to visit in the next 6 months, I
use 'Read It Later' <http://readitlaterlist.com/>

What's so nice about read it later is that it's quicker than regular
bookmarks. I hit alt-w to add current page to the list, alt-w to remove it
when I'm done, and that's it.

The regular bookmarks are heavyweight enough that I just wouldn't do that.
(And this allows a nice division between regular bookmarks, links I'll be
using for years, and RIL bookmarks, which I could get rid of anytime as soon
as I finish with them. I _could_ do that with folders, and that's how RIL
works behind the scenes, but that's still more heavyweight.)

There are other features, like auto-saving the pages to disk for offline
access, or a personal RSS feed, and integration with various Web 2.0 thingies
- but that the core functionality is _so_ quick and easy is the greatest part
about it.

------
chrisduesing
I tried delicious for a while but it never really clicked for me. I now use
Xmarks with Firefox and love it. It keeps my bookmarks the same on my several
personal and work computers with different views for each, not to mention it
syncs usernames and passwords.

------
ams6110
I use InstaPaper for stuff that I want to "read later" as is its intended
purpose, or stuff that think I might want to return to occasionally. I like
that I can get to it from anywhere, doesn't matter if I'm using my local
machine.

For pages I use all the time... I have a local HTML file as my home page. It's
just a simple set of links organized into a few broad categories. Faster than
navigating the browser's bookmarks, for me, though slightly more work to
update.

------
bowman
I got through hundreds of site a day and never bookmark them. For me the
internet is more an experience and I don't' like to read things twice. I can
usually find what I want very quickly using google. So my suggestion is to
just use google.

~~~
steiger
The problem is when I _want_ to remember things for certain ocasions, like,
showing something to a friend, or just revisit if there is a need to. Google
sometimes is inefficient for that.

------
nostrademons
Browser autocompletion, with Google for the tricky ones. I visit the same 6
sites all the time anyway.

I figure that if I can't remember a useful keyword off the page, it must
not've been a site worth remembering.

------
tokenadult
I use standard issue Firefox bookmarking, including a large group of bookmarks
imported from the last time I was using IE. I refer to those bookmarks often
during online discussion--I just did this afternoon.

------
bbgm
delicious, pretty much since the day it started. Probably would not be using
it that heavily without the Firefox plugin. Ctrl-D is one of my more used
actions.

------
DanielStraight
Browser bookmarking with TagSifter in Firefox.

~~~
pasbesoin
I still fondly remember Kaylon's PowerMarks. Tagged bookmarking, with auto-
generation of a default set of tags and with fast search based on parsing
input to a textbox. It may still be around, but I believe development stopped
years ago.

Searching on "TagSifter" turned up

<http://linux.com/archive/feature/145955>

which gives me it and two other Firefox extensions to look at further when
it's not so late in the evening.

Maybe the combination will get me close to what PowerMarks offered.

------
jperras
A combination of Instapaper for PDFs and the like, with Delicious for
everything else.

------
caffo
pinboard.in + instapaper

------
alanthonyc
command-B

------
earl
zotero for saving pages that I'll want to see again or want to be able to
search locally

